# Fixed Gear for Commuting?



## biketillyapuke (Oct 9, 2003)

Who here uses a fixed gear for commuting? I am thinking of switching but I could use some advice. My trip is 20-25 miles/ 500 or so a month, mix of MUT, heavy Manhattan Traffic, and glass. I do it every day and have only had to take the subway . I was thinking of going fixed to keep warmer in the winter, but I worry about my knees. I am 6'1 and am strongest on hills. I also run and do triathlons on occasion.
Any thoughts?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

biketillyapuke said:


> Who here uses a fixed gear for commuting? I am thinking of switching but I could use some advice. My trip is 20-25 miles/ 500 or so a month, mix of MUT, heavy Manhattan Traffic, and glass. I do it every day and have only had to take the subway . I was thinking of going fixed to keep warmer in the winter, but I worry about my knees. I am 6'1 and am strongest on hills. I also run and do triathlons on occasion.
> Any thoughts?


I commute 40 miles round trip on a fixed. It is great. My advice is to run lower gearing than you think you need- especially if you worry about your knees. I started out with a 39X14, now have a 42X16, and I'm even thinking of putting the 39 back on. 

At the end of my commute, I need to climb over a bluff along the Mississippi river- other than that it is flat- although invariably the ride home is against the wind. My route is also strewn with glass, but it really hasn't been a problem.

What concerns you about commuting fixed? Are you already commuting? Already riding fixed?

Frankly, a fixed is much more stable riding at slow speeds between cars, and nobody at work will mess with your bike.

What advice are you looking for?


----------



## biketillyapuke (Oct 9, 2003)

*Thanks*

Just wanted an opinion on fixed-gear commuting. That's all. I already commute 20-25 rt every day. My current rig is a Ironman Centurion from the 80s with 105. It was in storage for quite a while, but I am approaching 20,000 miles and it is beginning to show it. I am also getting sick of the Biopace to tell the truth.


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*It's great...*

...provided your knees can take it.

I was commuting 50 mi RT from NJ to NYC on my fixie (48x16) 1 day/week for a good part of this year but went back to gears when I developed tendonitis in my right knee. I was being stubborn, no question, but I really liked it. I had a 19t on the back for about 3 rides and that was good too, but I kinda missed the high cruising speeds that the 16t offered. That could have been part of my downfall, I dunno.

I hope to get back to FG commuting someday, it just feels so good.

- Chris




biketillyapuke said:


> Just wanted an opinion on fixed-gear commuting. That's all. I already commute 20-25 rt every day. My current rig is a Ironman Centurion from the 80s with 105. It was in storage for quite a while, but I am approaching 20,000 miles and it is beginning to show it. I am also getting sick of the Biopace to tell the truth.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Single speed for me*



biketillyapuke said:


> Who here uses a fixed gear for commuting? I am thinking of switching but I could use some advice. My trip is 20-25 miles/ 500 or so a month, mix of MUT, heavy Manhattan Traffic, and glass. I do it every day and have only had to take the subway . I was thinking of going fixed to keep warmer in the winter, but I worry about my knees. I am 6'1 and am strongest on hills. I also run and do triathlons on occasion.
> Any thoughts?


At least if it's not raining. I have one bike with fenders and that's enough. I don't want to put fenders on the single speed and clutter it up. I really enjoy the simplicity of the single speed. It's damn near as light as my C40! I have vertical drop outs and I lucked out with the perfect chain tension with 42x15, but no other combinations (I would want to try) work. It's actually a pretty good gear to commute with since you can cruise pretty darn good if you get the rpm's up and yet it's not so bad you can't climb a bit as well.

I think finding the right gearing is the trick. My commute is 17 miles with about 700' of vertical gain each way. There is one steep section that's a whopping 40 yds long, but man is it steep. If it was 50 yds long.... no dice.

Give it a try and see if you like it.

Bryan


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I finally got my singlespeed on the road for some commutes, and loved it. My commute is not flat, so I was afraid that I picked the wrong gear. (I don't understand the gear ratio numbers 42x15, but I wish I did), but mined is geared between what would be the 3rd and 4th gear on a cassette, on the second ring. Sometimes I wish I would have picked a bigger gear ( My friend who did the work said I should), then the wind hits me. Simplicity is right. I'm debating on switching to a riser bar, from the original drop handlebar after I put on a new longer stem. I put 27x1 tires, and a "Rear Rack Classic" on it for commuting. The riser bar would make it my "Performance Cruiser". That old frame (70's Motobecane) soaks up the bumps better than my other 2 bikes. 





B2 said:


> At least if it's not raining. I have one bike with fenders and that's enough. I don't want to put fenders on the single speed and clutter it up. I really enjoy the simplicity of the single speed. It's damn near as light as my C40! I have vertical drop outs and I lucked out with the perfect chain tension with 42x15, but no other combinations (I would want to try) work. It's actually a pretty good gear to commute with since you can cruise pretty darn good if you get the rpm's up and yet it's not so bad you can't climb a bit as well.
> 
> I think finding the right gearing is the trick. My commute is 17 miles with about 700' of vertical gain each way. There is one steep section that's a whopping 40 yds long, but man is it steep. If it was 50 yds long.... no dice.
> 
> ...


----------



## gpsser (Oct 25, 2003)

fixed for me as well. Started with a 42x16 for 24 miles RT. My commute is rather flat, and on some of the slight down hill grades, I found myself spinning out. I have used 42x15 and currently run a 46x16, but remember it is all route dependent. Try to find a gear that you can spin in for the majority of the ride, and still handle what ever hills you might have. This gearing has been pretty good to me so far.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Fixed is petrfect for all of the reasons stated. I use a 42x17 and sometimes flip it over to a 42x18 SS. My commute is only 11 miles rt but going home is almost entirely uphill. Another benefit? When you do ride your geared bike, you'll feel much stronger, IMHO.


----------



## The Boar (Nov 4, 2004)

*Highly recommend it!*

I ride most of my winters on a fixie.

It's a nice change of pace from the geared bike - I always find that it renews my interest in cycling after a full year of geared riding. It is considerably less maintanence and you probably won't burn through your brakes as fast.

It would be good to build up to the longer rides gradually - if you go out too hard too fast you are likely to discover knee problems. But if you start out easy and slow, you should have no problems (the body is an amazing thing!) I also recommend using a slightly lower gear inch than you might think - you'll thank yourself on the return trip home! I'm a big advocate for front and rear brakes and quick release hubs (but only use good steel QR's like shimano). It's hard enough to change a flat in the dark with needing a wrench!

I use a Surly Crosscheck converted over to fixed - I can put almost any size tire I want on it, it fits fenders, and it has a slightly higher bottom bracket.

Hope this helps.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Up until recently, I too had a fixed Cross-Check commuter. Although riding fixed has many advantages, I enjoy the hills too much. I love the bike but the fixed gear was limiting my routes and I ended up riding the bike less because of it. I put gears on it and now I can go anywhere without being concerned about having the right gear.

Since you're in NYC, you probably don't have a need for gears so a fixed gear should be no problem.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

I put 42/15 on my single speed commuter. Great fun. The only little rollie I have to encounter is a 7% half mile up. I just go out of saddle and grind it through, Actually a 42/17 will work nicely too. Only if I can use my single speed on those 9% grades...


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

*Go for it!*

I've been commuting fixed for about 6 years / 18,000 miles. My fixie has lights and fenders year round, and it's a great ride. I do occasionally commute on a geared bike, but the vast majority is on the fixie. My commute is 24 miles round trip, with about 400 feet of elevation change - downhill to work, uphill home. All the elevation change is in one half of the ride, the homeward end. I've run gears ranging from 48x20 to 54x20, it just depends on what you want to work on and what you want to hurt.


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

*Get a brake*

I commute on my fixed gear (and ride most of the winter fixed) and its great but the only time it bugs my knees is if I use my leg muscles to stop rather then the front brake. For some reason that bugs my knees and thats only if I do it a lot on a ride. Go for it, you'll love it.


----------



## Johnnygun (May 3, 2004)

*I ride....*

30 miles a day to work on my fixie - 49/16 gearing. I have a couple short climbs - mostly flat.

Absolutely love it

-JG


----------

